# Smoke Detectors in Commercial building code by states



## iwire (Jan 22, 2015)

Where I can find this? Does every commercial building required to have smoke detectors?&gt;


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 22, 2015)

Check chapter 7 of the IBC. I have a feeling you'll find your answers there.

AFAIK, all commercial buildings need smoke detectors or other fire alarm system.


----------



## iwire (Jan 23, 2015)

blybrook PE said:


> Check chapter 7 of the IBC. I have a feeling you'll find your answers there.
> 
> AFAIK, all commercial buildings need smoke detectors or other fire alarm system.


Thanks..I will look into it.

As far I can see, there is automatic sprinkler system and a couple of smoke alarms installed (bathroom, near escalators, and in the telco room), I am not seeing any in the office spaces or hallway etc. I am not sure if the code compliance


----------



## willsee (Mar 21, 2015)

What type of building? If it's commercial and fully sprinkled then no it doesn't require smoke detectors. I don't have a code book handy right now to quote you.

Unless it's something different but in general we don't put them in except select locations. At fire alarm panel, it rooms, mechanical electrical rooms, elevators (by code), storage rooms,


----------



## iwire (Mar 28, 2015)

willsee said:


> What type of building? If it's commercial and fully sprinkled then no it doesn't require smoke detectors. I don't have a code book handy right now to quote you.
> 
> Unless it's something different but in general we don't put them in except select locations. At fire alarm panel, it rooms, mechanical electrical rooms, elevators (by code), storage rooms,


it's a commercial building offices

thanks!...do you have a section by any chance?


----------

